# In eigener Sache: Projekte anlegen.



## dzim (11. Jul 2008)

Hallöle,

ich fang nach einiger Zeit RCP Abstinez (musste zur Abwechslung mal Hardcore Backend programmieren) mal wieder an, ne GUI zu bauen.
Nach einigem hin und her dachte ich mir, das ein Projekt eigentlich ganz nett wäre, allerdings gibt mir mein schlaues Buch da gerade nicht so viele Tipps, deshalb dachte ich mir: Frag ich euch mal.

Wo muss ich da anfangen - oder besser: Gibt es gute Tutorials dafür, die man sich mal in Ruhe reinziehen kann?

Also bis die Tage und Danke schon mal!


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jul 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir das

http://www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html


----------



## dzim (11. Jul 2008)

Verdammt - der Lars Vogel ist da ja ne richtige Rampensau...
Ich schau's mir mal an - hat mir am Anfang bei meinem Einstieg in Eclipse RCP sehr geholfen, seine Tutorials zu nutzen.

EDIT: Das ist ne gute Sammlung von Tipps und Tricks, leider ist nicht mein Problem dabei...


----------



## dzim (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steh immer noch (fast vollständig) auf'm Schlauch.
Ich hab jetzt mal (wahrscheinlich durch org.eclipse.ui) die ressource perspective gestartet und dort mal ein Projekt angelegt (fand das auf dauer nervig, also hab ich nur den navigator view in meine Perspektive eingebunden.
Das Ergebnis ist aber beide male nicht sehr zufriedenstellend:
* Projekt angelegt, aber es wird nich dargestellt
* hab den workspace, den Eclipse beim Start vom Testprogramm anleg gecheckt und dort ist ein ordner mit meinem Projektnamen und einer.project-Datei (in der aber keine natures, builders u.s.w verlinkt sind)

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das Projekt nicht angezeigt wird?
Ich weiß es aus Unwissenheit leider nicht und hab bisher auch in tutorials und durch googlen nichts passendes gefunden.

Danke euch schon mal!

PS: Ich hab spassenshalber auch mal das plug-in org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resource eingebunden - hilft aber nicht - ich denke ich sprech da nur was falsch an...

PPS: Wenn ich mal spassenshalber korrekte Projekte anspreche, wird auch nix angezeigt - vielleicht fehlen da wirklich die builder oder natures bei mir...


----------



## dzim (14. Jul 2008)

Was mich am meisten wundert ist: Ich kann die Projekte über ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot().getProjects() holen und die namen einsehen - aber trotzdem werden sie nicht angezeigt...
Ich vermute wirklich ganz stark, dass es ein nicht aufgelöstes Dependencies-Problem ist, nur wüsste ich nicht welches.


----------

